# ViP 722 with D-Link DWL-G810 Bridge



## chrisnshannon (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anyone have the same setup. I am trying to connect the 722 via a D-Link DWL-G810 bridge. I am successful in using the bridge with a laptop to connect to the Internet. When I plug the bridge into the 722, the 'broadband connection fails'. I have gone into the setup/installation/broadband/network setup area and tried the 'reset connection' utility. This utility times out and all address show 0.0.0.0. Any hints.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Is your router set up to allow only certain mac addresses? Perhaps your laptop mac address is allowed but the 722's mac address is not. If so, turn off mac address filtering so the 722 can get an IP address assigned. Then you can see the mac address of the 722, add it as an allowed mac, and turn mac address filtering back on..


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

I have a D-Link bridge (DAP 1522) hooked to a 622 and a 722 by ethernet. The 622, with a 6' cable, works fine, and stays connected through anything but a power failure. The 722 has about a 40' cable to the bridge, and it won't stay connected for longer than about a day (sometimes less). I've gone into the router and "reserved" an IP address for both units. My first thought was that I had screwed up the terminations on the ethernet cable, so I re-did the suspect one, and again, it worked for a while. To re-establish a connection, I have to unplug from the router and plug back in. It will then handshake and everything is OK "for awhile." I've tried a couple of different ports on the bridge, also. Any ideas? 

Brad


----------



## chrisnshannon (Feb 9, 2009)

ChuckA said:


> Is your router set up to allow only certain mac addresses? Perhaps your laptop mac address is allowed but the 722's mac address is not. If so, turn off mac address filtering so the 722 can get an IP address assigned. Then you can see the mac address of the 722, add it as an allowed mac, and turn mac address filtering back on..


Thanks for the help, I will try this when I get home.


----------



## chrisnshannon (Feb 9, 2009)

Are there certain ports on the router that need to be open? Do I need to enable port forwarding.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

No. You don't have to open or forward any ports. All connections are opened by the receiver (outbound) so you can even be using NAT.


----------



## chrisnshannon (Feb 9, 2009)

I went ahead and added the mac address to the allowed devices list on the router. Even though I did not have this option enabled, I was able to connect and run the slingGuide. Thanks ChuckA for the help.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad I could!


----------

